# Which Magazines Feature Technique?



## ericg (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

Wondering what magazine is the most technique and execution heavy where I can really learn something as well as great recipes? any advice? please no modernist gastro mags please. Thanks


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Fine Cooking, by Taunton Press.  Like all of the other "Fine ..." magazines it is top quality.  The often run articles that are basic technique, plus lots of options for flavor variations.  I've never had a recipe or technique from that magazine flop.


----------



## skipstrr (Jun 8, 2013)

EricG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering what magazine is the most technique and execution heavy where I can really learn something as well as great recipes? any advice? please no modernist gastro mags please. Thanks


Bon Appetit' for sure!! Just had a great issue on 'pan roasting' that I couldn't put down. Totally can't wait for next issue!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Food Arts http://www.foodarts.com

Plate http://www.plateonline.com/


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

Pete, thanks for the link to FoodArts.

Now I'd like to see a sample magazine of that.... site looked very good and interesting......


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Without having read FOOD ARTS magazine, I've always liked FINE COOKING magazine always out on the shelves of your local grocery store.


----------



## andybbq (Jan 12, 2014)

Cooks Illustrated

online or on the magazine rack

Also look online for their book  The Science of good cooking

happy cooking leads to happy eating

have fun

andy


----------

